# winter wonderland?



## WhoaThereBigFella (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:sniper:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## desteve82 (Apr 25, 2008)

grenade anyone?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Neat pic bigfella!



> grenade anyone??


 :roll:

Can anyone ever post a picture of a bunch of deer or other "critters" without all the "kill em all" posts??? 
:eyeroll:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

thats what my place would look like in bemidji every night, it was freakin sweet,, just buy some bird seed and they flock in


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks like the bucks in that area have some work to do!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

How is it each of them have their own individual pile of feed?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

jonesy12 said:


> How is it each of them have their own individual pile of feed?


Just a guess, but I bet he walks around with a bag, and drops it in random spots!


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

forget the grenade. how bout a truck load of C4.lol unless we are planning on saving the heads for mounting...m :sniper:


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

wow that is sweet.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

out of the 67 some deer atleast 21 of them ARE bucks, ......
dont forget they lose their horns.


----------

